# Do you need EI dosing rest day?



## Animallover (29 Sep 2021)

Hi guys,

Just wanted to switch to an automatic fert doser from manually dosing but had 1 quick question as all the affordable fert dosers don't allow for the rest day easily. 

So is it okay to have alternate day macro and alternate day micro dosed by the automatic doser and just always skip the rest day as it's not easily programmable? 

Any help would be appreciated! 

Thanks!


----------



## plantnoobdude (29 Sep 2021)

I don't do one. and i doubt you'd run into trouble without a rest day. I frontload macronutrients after a water change and do micros everyday. should make it a bit more simple for the fert doser.


----------



## MichaelJ (29 Sep 2021)

Animallover said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Just wanted to switch to an automatic fert doser from manually dosing but had 1 quick question as all the affordable fert dosers don't allow for the rest day easily.
> 
> So is it okay to have alternate day macro and alternate day micro dosed by the automatic doser and just always skip the rest day as it's not easily programmable?


@Animallover  There is no need for a "rest day" ... alternating macros and micros is fine as well,  as long as your plants don't run low on nutrients everything is good. In my low-tech tanks I do the full week of macros (NPK) along with WC like @plantnoobdude, and dose micros (traces) 3-4 hours after the WC or sometimes next day and then again mid week... If I had any signs of this not working I would increase the frequency.

Which automatic doser are you planning to use?

Cheers,
Michael


----------



## Animallover (29 Sep 2021)

Thanks for the response guys. Good to know it should be okay with alternate day macro and micro with no rest days. 

I'm planning to buy either Jebao / Jecod DP or the P1 dosing pump (x2). I do prefer the bluetooth/wifi connectivity but the former one is cheaper so not sure.


----------



## widow-maker (2 Oct 2021)

i have both of these dosing pumps i wouldnt bother wasting too much money just get the cheaper one the bluetooth app is awful.

i just dose micro and macro on alternate days do water change after 7 days dont bother with any rest day it has caused no problems in any of my tanks, i have high tech and low tech just dose 25 per cent of the recommended el dose on the low tech


----------

